# Tattoo Parlor



## snowroski (Apr 13, 2011)

Pennsylvania, 2009 I-Codes

Tattoo Parlor going into existing space.  Most of the floor area is shown as a "showroom" where the art is displayed and sold, also body jewelry will be displayed and sold.  3 "artist workspace" areas somewhat but not completely divided from the "showroom" areas.  Also there is an office which by itself is less than 10% of the floor area, but if the artist workspace is considered B then there is more than 10% B.  I think the "showroom" areas are more of a M because they are selling stuff.

So, in your opinion is the showroom area B or M?

Is the artist workspace B or M?

Is it M with B accessory?

Is it B with M accessory?

What is it?  And no potty talk.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 13, 2011)

What would your occupant load be in the considered M?

If what I suspect, call it a B and make sure the health dept. does their inspection


----------



## Frank (Apr 13, 2011)

B  same as other outpatient healthcare.


----------



## north star (Apr 13, 2011)

** * * **

snowroski,

Speaking in generalities, because we do not know the actual square footage

amounts involved, IMO, I am thinking that the busines would be a Type "B"

Occupancy Group.

The various types of pictorial tattoos that "could" be applied [ IMO ] would

not be merchandise per se'......The body jewelry area, depending upon its

size, would be considered an Accessory occupancy [ Section 508.3.1, `06

IBC ].

What are your plans for the redundant grounding circuits, where the tattoos

are going to be applied?....There will be electro-mechanical devices coming

in to direct contact with the human body [ i.e - "that needle puncturing the

skin" thingy? ]  Mc-Ouch!

** * * **


----------



## permitguy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd lean towards B as well, kind of like the dentist that sells tooth brushes and such.  It doesn't sound like a very large space - what would be the implications of calling it one over the other?


----------



## raider1 (Apr 13, 2011)

north star said:
			
		

> ** * * **snowroski,
> 
> Speaking in generalities, because we do not know the actual square footage
> 
> ...


IMHO a tattoo parlor is not a health care facility as it does not meet the definition of health care facility, so Article 517 of the NEC does not apply.

Chris


----------



## jar546 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am in agreement with the B occupancy.  The focus of the business is tattooing with some other merchandise sales as part of the business.  Still need square footage.


----------



## brudgers (Apr 13, 2011)

B - just like a veterinary clinic which sells collars and leashes.


----------



## north star (Apr 13, 2011)

*% % % %*

Chris ( and others ),

I agree that the tattoo business does not meet the definition of a health

care facility......What if anything, is recommended / required to protect

the customer in these type businesses?  

*% % % %*


----------



## FredK (Apr 13, 2011)

B occupancy.


----------



## Frank (Apr 13, 2011)

In Virginia tattooing is regulated by the board of Barbers and Cosmetology and the licensing focuses heavily on infection control.

http://www.dpor.virginia.gov/dporweb/tat_regs.pdf

Not sure but suspect the listing on the tattoo machines provides for electric shock protection.

Virginia exempt tattoo work done by licensed Doctors, Veterinarians and Registered Nurses from the tattoo regulations.


----------



## jim baird (Apr 14, 2011)

B for sure.

Our state makes no rules but assigns all concerns and/or reg structure and/or admin to county based health departments that are technically state outposts.  Ask the local dept and they say, "Nobody from the state has told us to do anything".  So, guess what gets done.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 14, 2011)

I have to go with the B crowd.... (I never did get to run with the A crowd...  )


----------



## brudgers (Apr 14, 2011)

This thread is really getting under my skin.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 14, 2011)

haha........brudgers made a funny.........


----------



## jar546 (Apr 14, 2011)

No, he made a punny


----------



## Architect1281 (Apr 19, 2011)

Same a Barber / Bueaty / Nail Salon B / B / B


----------



## JBI (Apr 19, 2011)

B, without doubt or hesitation. Professional Services, and certainly more akin to Barber & beauty shops than to Health clinic.


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, if you are through needling one another, can we get to the point and just call it a service facility.  "B"


----------



## fatboy (Apr 22, 2011)

hahaha...........more punny's!  :lol:


----------



## peach (Apr 22, 2011)

I wish I had a witty pun.. but it's a B .. just poking fun at the thread.

Hair salons sell as many products as services.. still a B.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 25, 2011)

My two cents:

I am not sure why no one has brought up an A-3 occupancy for the art gallery component.  I am not saying it is a clear cut case of occupancy, and I would be inclined to let it operate as a B occupancy with minimal Mercantile (M) sales being accessory if they fit the 10% rule.  But if they are showing artwork, then I would also want to look at it as an art gallery with the potential for art/charity benefit events.  In this case, if the art show events are limited and are considered accessory to the business, I would look at the egress components, and make sure they can handle the egress loads for such an event (1 per 5) based upon their display area.

Does anybody else have any thoughts on limited or temporary assembly functions in spaces such as this?



			
				snowroski said:
			
		

> Pennsylvania, 2009 I-CodesTattoo Parlor going into existing space.  Most of the floor area is shown as a "showroom" where the art is displayed and sold, also body jewelry will be displayed and sold.  3 "artist workspace" areas somewhat but not completely divided from the "showroom" areas.  Also there is an office which by itself is less than 10% of the floor area, but if the artist workspace is considered B then there is more than 10% B.  I think the "showroom" areas are more of a M because they are selling stuff.
> 
> So, in your opinion is the showroom area B or M?
> 
> ...


----------

